
Show HN: Dollar Shave Club for Juul Pods - js7745
http://vapepods.launchaco.com
======
js7745
Landing page for simple low cost subscription juul compatible pods. Made with
launchaco.com (great service btw). Would love to hear thoughts

~~~
Sujan
Shame they were already sold and are shutting down:
[https://www.launchaco.com/launchaco-
namecheap](https://www.launchaco.com/launchaco-namecheap)

